# My new hen hopefully



## jackson68x (Nov 13, 2012)

I just bought a new hen (I think) today after losing one a few weeks ago. I am relatively new to the pet chicken game having only had mine for about 2 months now so I have two questions I hope someone can help me out with. What type of chicken is this? And can someone confirm it isn't a rooster?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't know what kind, but it looks like a roo to me. That long, starting to curl tail feather.... Just my opinion, I am new to chickens as well.


----------



## jackson68x (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah that's kind of my fear haha. I'm hoping its just the breed because the actual feathers are pretty round.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

This July I got 3 chicks, about 6-8 weeks old. It wasn't until late September that pointed saddle feathers and new pointed hackle(head) feathers came in on 2 of them. It seemed like forever trying to figure out if they were ever going to crow or lay an egg! The were wyandottes, don't know if that breed is just late bloomers or what.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

looks like what i call a mutt and it does look like a rooster but sometime they fool you. i had one that i thought was a rooster and was about to get rid of it. i thought i would wait and see if it started crowing and it never did. now its laying and it still looks like a rooster


----------

